# Anyone going to 'Killgore: The New Blood' @UCBTheatreNY?



## killgore2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

Legends foretell of an evil spirit rising from the depths of Hell every year on Halloween and appearing incarnate at the UCB Theatre to drench stage and audience alike in an amount of fake blood beyond the realm of human imagination.

The demon was thought to have been banished forever, but this Halloween it will return to subject a new group of unsuspecting victims to a grisly and blood-soaked evening of murderous vengeance and obscene volumes of fake blood.

Fortunately, the beast only slaughters those who are rife with selfishness, greed, hatred, and a few people who just suck (though a little bit of fake blood sometimes gets on the audience).

That demon's name is Killgore.

Written by Matt Walsh 
Directed by John Frusciante 
This show uses a ridiculous amount of fake blood. Ridiculous!


When: October 29th - 8pm, 10pm, Midnight
October 30th - 8pm, 10pm, Midnight


Where: Upright Citizens Brigade Theatre, NY
307 West 26th Street (btw 8th and 9th Aves)


Twitter: www.twitter.com/killgore2010

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Killgo...6921714?ref=ts

Tumblr: www.killgorethenewblood2010.tumblr.com/


----------

